# digitrak DCS51



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

well i have read most of the manual looking for the place were it tell me how to save 20 address in the unit.

not talking about MU
or stealing.

right now it only remembers two address.

any one know what page its on??

skip


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

You won't find any instructions for this because it's not the way it works.The DCS51 (as other DCC command stations) has an "operational memory" sort of that remembers temporary settings like lights on/off,speed,MUing for every one of the locos on the layout (max 20 in this case).

This allows,for example,to set a loco running at let's say half throttle/lights "on" and have it keep going while using the same throttle to start another engine.The Dcc command station constantly sends instructions to the active locos on the layout and needs to remember these datas thus the 20 locos address storage.

These addresses should all be cleared from this memory bank at the end of every operating session by dispatching them one by one in the reverse order they were dialed in during the operating session.Throttle back to zero,all functions turned off,removed from MU if the case then "dispatched".Then "recall" the next,click "exit" then on to the other one until they're all cleared.

Failure to do this will fill the DCS51's memory in no time,litterally shutting it down.Also,any residual data can cause weird results during a future operating session.

Though it seems to remember only two addresses (it displays only the two last),the DCS51 has a 20 loco capacity.However,this memory is not designed to list a roster.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

thanks. 

it sounds like i can get 20 running but i need to do it by adding them will running.
then they will disappear after i turn the system off. 

are the lights part of the memory? and dose it take away an address for a loco?

dont use the sound much.

dont use MU.

is it really necessary to clear the memory? i dont change the CV's , speed, ETC.

thanks again for clearing this up.

skip


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Turning the system "off" doesn't clear it's memory,it will remember the last commands sent to any "un-cleared" loco on the track and keep sending it until the operator changes this.Let's say you've pulled a loco from the track while it was moving and neither lowered the throttle to 0 nor dispatched it properly...then the next day want to use it again...the loco will likely jump ahead as soon as its wheels touch the tracks since the system has retained the last command to this specific loco.

This is why all locos should be dispatched as soon as they're not in use to avoid weird reactions and also clear memory slots...DCS51 has only 20.

We all do from time to time forget to dispatch a loco so that the Zephyr will display "FULL" and then will not accept new address inputs...all is not lost then...you can erase the memory using OpSw 39 (page 55).This resets the Zephyr to "new" status.

Wether you use MUing,sound or not or whatever features a loco may have has no influence on the system's memory nor this memory has any effect on decoder programming.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i read you. but i have not cleared my cab and when i plug it in and put power to the track the last engine will move. and i can recall the second one and it will run. but that is all i can recall. and i have put in three others. 

so far i have not had a "full" yet.

could be i am putting the address in wrong.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Like I said before,it's not a roster managing function.The invisible addresses will likely show up only after you cleared the visible ones,so that they too can be cleared.

You may get away without clearing if using the same five locos all the time as the same address won't be stored twice But if some day your roster expands...I can't afford not to clear...I have over thirty locos.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

ok got you nice and clear. and thanks for the info,lesion, and making things clear.

skip


----------

